
Ask HN: Is it just me or is every normal Wordpress blog slowish? - therealmarv
Asking myself if I should go the hugo route or Wordpress route for a new blog and multi authors. I&#x27;ve compared several amateur (with amateur I mean many semi pro blogs which are not hosted by a big company) Wordpress blogs and I have the feeling they all feel slowish. I don&#x27;t know the real reason but it seems like a mixture of bad image management, too big HTML and maybe also Wordpress itself (I thought it is fast with PHP 7 nowadays).
======
jordanmoconnor
It's not just you - I have always avoided WordPress because of this. I don't
have any technical data to back it up, but that's how it feels!

Hugo/Jekyll is my default. Jekyll especially with the Github pages
integration.

~~~
therealmarv
thx, it's strange but there are really many Wordpress blogs which feel like
this and they are not really complicated. Many of them are beautiful from
content perspective but sluggish when seeing how slow they feel while
scrolling and navigating through the blog (reloading times seem really bad).
Seems it is easy to make your Wordpress blog feel slow.

